# wood grain tank rim to black?



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi again, 

I have a 46 bowfront that I want to change the plastic rim to black? any suggestions other than paint. do they make extra thick black electric tape? 

thanks....


----------



## 61*north (Jun 20, 2010)

capn_kirkl said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I have a 46 bowfront that I want to change the plastic rim to black? any suggestions other than paint. do they make extra thick black electric tape?
> 
> thanks....


Yep. It's available in wider widths, too. It'd be a horror story in less time than you'd expect though. The adhesive used on electrical tapes get gummy over time. Doesn't matter to an insulated connection as aesthetics aren't a huge concern. In your living room though it'd start to look waaay funkier than the typical oak stuff.

Might try some kind of contact paper with an adhesive that will hold up better over time.


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

Anything sticky will make a mess over time. I spray painted my first tank before.


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

wont normal canned spray paint flake off with cleaning and day to day use?


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

Use a spray paint meant for plastic. Krylon's version is called Fusion. I think Rustoleum has a similar product. Sand the trim before painting for best results. The paint may need occasional touching up, but it shouldn't be a big problem. You could also use acrylic artist's or craft paint over a primer. Either way, be sure to spend some time getting the masking right and be prepared to wipe away any accidents immediately, because trying to get paint off acrylic is no fun.

Another option is to cut off your old trim and replace it with black pieces. Trim for standard tanks is fairly cheap and can be ordered at most any petstore; I got top and bottom trim for my 45 gallon for about $30. Bowfront trim may be more expensive.


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks...


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Krylon Fusion works well. 
Mask the tank and spray it on in several thin coats. 
There are several that are black.

Glossy and Semi Gloss are shiny.
Flat and the textured ones are matte. Hammered is an interesting one. 

I did the rim (top and bottom) of a tank that the rim had been kind of beat up, and had minor dents. I used one of the textured finishes and the dents do not show like they would if I had used a gloss or semi gloss. I did 3 coats, working in the shade, over several hours. I really like it!

I have another tank that I got used and someone had painted the rim with a brush on paint. It is peeling off.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 11, 2009)

+1 on the Krylon Fusion. I used flat black on the pvc plumbing for my tank. Worked out really well. And dries fairly quickly..! 

Good Luck!


----------

